# Was brauch ich alles für Java Programmieren



## Marcathome (23. Mrz 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen was an Programmen brauche 
am besten mit links
thx im vorraus


----------



## Reality (23. Mrz 2008)

Was du aufjedenfall brauchst, ist das JDK, bestehend aus Java Compiler und dem Java-Interpreter, mit dem du Java-Programme ausführen kannst:

http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp

Eine gute Entwicklungsumgebung ist außerdem eclipse:

http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/do...a/winter/eclipse-java-europa-winter-win32.zip


EDIT: Hier ein kostenloses E-Book:

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel7/

Jetzt hast du alles was du brauchst, um in Java programmieren zu lernen. Der Rest liegt zu 100% an dir.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Oblivio (23. Mrz 2008)

vielen dank
Sind die Programme auf deutsch
und brauch ich winrar zum entpacken?


----------



## Marco13 (23. Mrz 2008)

Eclipse ist allerdings die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, die außerdem noch Räder, Flügel und einen Motor hat, schwimmen kann und einem auf Wunsch die Morgenzeitung holt. (Also: Für Anfänger vielleicht (!) ein Overkill). 

Man _braucht_ für fie Entwicklung mit Java eigentlich nur das JDK, und "irgendeinen" Texteditor. (Ja, Windows Notepad reicht eigentlich auch schon aus). OB einem eine komplexe IDE wie Eclipse den Einstieg erschwert oder erleichtert sei mal dahingestellt. Aber IMHO kann es nicht schaden, die ersten Schritte ("Hallo, Welt") mal per Hand an der Console compiliert und ausgeführt zu haben. Ist wohl Ansichtssache.


----------



## Reality (23. Mrz 2008)

Die Programme sind auf Englisch.
Möglicherweise gibt es auch deutsche Sprachpackete. Da musst du aber selbst recherchieren.

Winzip müsste zum Entpacken reichen.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Oblivio (23. Mrz 2008)

hast du link wo ich das herunterladen kann


----------



## Oblivio (23. Mrz 2008)

Wo kann ich Windows Notepad herunterladen


----------



## Marco13 (23. Mrz 2008)

:lol: Such' mal im Netz nach "illegal hackz win XP cracked" :wink:
Nee, schon gut: Notepad ist der Editor, der bei Windows direkt dabei ist. Das, was aufgeht, wenn man eine TXT-Datei doppelklickt. Der ist natürlich nicht wirklich _geeignet_ um damit Java-Programm zu entwickeln, aber er _reicht theoretisch dafür aus_. Wenn Eclipse dir zu "mächtig" ist, kannst du eben "irgendeinen" Texteditor verwenden, wie etwa http://textpad.com/ , aber wenn die Programme über den absoluten Anfängerstatus hinausgehen (also aus "mehr als einer Klasse" bestehen), ist eine IDE (wie Eclipse) schon nicht verkehrt....

WinZIP ist bei neueren Windows-Versionen praktisch auch schon integriert. Notfalls kann man es auf http://www.winzip.com/index.htm runterladen, sollte aber nicht notwendig sein.


----------



## Oblivio (23. Mrz 2008)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Reality (23. Mrz 2008)

Ich würde dir allgemein raten einfach mal besser recherchieren zu lernen.
Die Fragen die du stellst, sind teilweise recht banal.
Du musst dir klar machen, dass du es leichter hast als all jene vor 15 Jahren oder noch mehr. Nutze die Chance, sonst nützen dir die besten Bücher und Programme nichts.

Google ist dein Freund.


----------



## Oblivio (23. Mrz 2008)

Das werd ich machen
Und am Mittwoch geh ich in die Stadt und kauf mir "Java als erste Programmiersprache - Vom Anfänger zu Profi"

Trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## andre111 (23. Mrz 2008)

der jcreator ist auch nicht schlecht... Link zur Website... hier ist auch noch ein gutes java-buch zu finden java ist auch eine Insel


----------



## zilti (23. Mrz 2008)

Und NetBeans solltest du dir auch angucken: http://www.netbeans.org


----------



## PELLE (23. Mrz 2008)

Marcathome hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen was an Programmen brauche
> am besten mit links
> thx im vorraus



http://fjep.sourceforge.net/

damit erstellst du easy .jar dateien!


----------



## Janus (24. Mrz 2008)

ich würd einfach eclipse nehmen. das gibs mit jdk gerümpel & co. gleich an bord. runterladen, installieren, starten, funzt.

mag vielleicht overkill sein, aber mit eclipse kann man völlig problemlos auch mini-projekte realisieren. und das ganze gewese um den java compiler und das starten von java programmen muss man sich erstmal keine gedanken machen. das halte ich nämlich - im gegensatz zu den meisten anfängerbüchern - für belangloses sekundärwissen.


----------

